# Mullet at West Bay



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Saw Mullet's picture of West Bay. Awesome shot. Was inspired to play with my photosuite software. Mullet, hope you like it.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

That looks great! nice job on the photochop!
--Hop


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a couple of west bay photos you might like fat boy ramp & intercoastal sunset


----------

